# 90 Gal



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello guys and Gals.. I'm posting this today because I'm purchasing a 90 gallon tank this Sunday and I'm going to be planting it heavily. Does anyone have any experience with Glosso (glossostigma)? Does anyone know what lighting is suitable to achieve a 'high-light' 90 gallon tank.

I will attach a picture of the new tank..I belive I will need to purchase a new fixture but if anyone has any insight or advice for me I would appreciate it. I would also like to stress I cant afford a $600 fixture so something affordable.

ps.. the fish don't come with the tank


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

expensive lighting... and a good substrate. highlight is >50 PAR
any less and the glosso will grow upwards.. or simply die off. out of curiosity.. why glosso?
for a 90gal there are many other carpet plants to choose from


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always liked the way Glosso pearls and looks.. it's so beautiful... what other carpets do u suggest? 

Dwarf hairgrass? Dwarf Baby Tears?

anyways.. Yeah I'm aware I need good lighting.. do you have an estimation on how much it will cost me? I plan on buying Seachem Flourite Sand Black for the substrate

also can u explain 50/par?


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...mpact-w-LEDs-4-extra-bulbs-W0QQAdIdZ458606305

do you feel something like this would be sufficient? or overkill?

Decently Priced?
is it even suitable for freshwater?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pearls... are you going to use a CO2 system? 
I would generally think you will need atleast 2 T5 high output bulbs to achieve near high light...
but running highlight without CO2 will create algae problems.
I actually think dwar hair grass will create quite the look in a 90 gallon. it actually gets to about 6ins. I would dry start it....

you really have a lot to choose from...

hydrocotyle tripartita (also known as hydrocotyl japan)
dwarf sag (make sure it's a true dwarf sag)
HM (or rather HG - hermianthus Glomeratus- fantastic carpet, my favorite )
microsword 
E. Tenallus (pygmy chain sword - i think)
elatine triandra ( another pretty one, but very nutrient demanding...)
etc... :3


substrate wise I recommend flourite or floramax... simply because plants tend to grow better in these.


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

I have DIY CO2 on my 10 Gallon right now and I love it But for the 90 I will be getting pressurized.

Did you see the link I posted? Insufficient lighting?

**googleing pictures of the names you listed.


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Im a fan of the Dwarf Sag..however I wont be carpeting the entire tank just a few portions in the front I think...but I'm not dead set on a design yet.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lemme show u my friend's 125 for inspiration (I only do 1 gallon tanks, LOL)

clickie

that's her 125g

carpets are not the only way to go  maybe you should go dutch!


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Thats beautiful.. I'll link the picture I want to try and recreate


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooooh. I think the driftwood and rocks really make the scape... ten u build around it with plants XD
a LFS does amazing scapes with riccia. I personally hate the stuff XD


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

As i said before though, not too sure on how i want to design it lol.. still just spitballing... but i do need to sort out the lights before i can do anything.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd get the hardscape out whilst ur still deciding and maybe get some section dry started... (cover plants with large clear containers). :3 you can certain get some moss on driftwood dry started on rocks or even before you put the DW in! moss grows fairly quickly emmersed.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Look at homedepot in there lighting section. The shop/work lights they sell there will help you achieve high lighting. They sell a fixture that is 4 48in T8 lights which is DAMN bright


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

http:// http://m.homedepot.ca/product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=825201&lang=EN

Something like this? I'm just concerned about how I'm going to mount this over the tank

Or... http://m.homedepot.ca/product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=825098&lang=EN
T8 Fixture...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That first link looks good.
I'd stay away from t-8 if you are doing a highlight tank. I cant seem to find anything in a good enough wattage for my one tank running t-8 to move to highlight without changing over to t-5HO.

Also, that corallife link you posted looks like it would work well.


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay so if I go with home depot link one should I do two 6500k lights and two 10000k lights. Or all the same?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you got many many replies to your other thread btw


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

What thread


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Rigio said:


> What thread


on tpt, lol. told you I'll be stalking ya~


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> on tpt, lol. told you I'll be stalking ya~


Lol thanks... Didn't realize they don't send E emails when ppl post on it... I reposted


----------

